# Game modding / hacking



## brewing up (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm making this for all the modders out there, discuss your techniques and anything related to game modding, I have a jailbroken ps3 (old i know) but i have learned allot from it and its helped me get through a tough time in my life, cannabis and gaming is my passion so meeting others with the same passion can only be positive


----------



## brewing up (Nov 28, 2017)

I am also willing to trade seeds for ps3 psn accounts modded on gtav, i have seeds already but it doesn't hurt to have more choice


----------

